# Wraithseer and Corsair conversion kits up at FW



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

> Hi there,
> First available in limited numbers at the recent Forge World Open Day, we can now announce that the Eldar Wraithseer and Corsair Conversion Kit are available for all Eldar players to pre-order.
> Eldar Wraithseer available to pre-order now
> 
> ...


*The Wraithseer - 34 quid*



> Rare and precious beyond compare, their souls protected from the predations of Slaanesh within spirit stones, long-dead Warlocks of great power can still be summoned to aid their Craftworld in the form of a Wraithseer. Armed with a lethal D-Cannon and a Wraithblade wreathed in the eldritch energy of their psychic arts, a Wraithseer is a terrible and implacable foe.



































































http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Images/Product/AlternativeFW/large/Wraithseerdtl6.jpg[img]

[B]Eldar Cosair Conversion Kit - 18 quid[/B]
[quote]There are many bands of so-called ‘Corsair’ Eldar scattered across the galaxy, and all are savage and deadly raiders. Outcasts from the strict confines of the Craftworlds, the Corsairs live in self-imposed exile, seeking to explore the galaxy and experience the full gamut of emotion and sensation accessible to the Eldar’s sensitive psyche. Most are young and adventurous Eldar who will eventually return to their homes older, wiser and tempered by warfare. Some, however, embrace the raider’s life completely and fall further still, becoming ever more bloodthirsty and psychotic, indulging their darkest impulses and eventually seeking out the infamous Dark City.
The Eldar Corsair Conversion Kit is designed for use with the plastic Eldar range. Designed by Will Hayes, this resin upgrade kit contains detailed weapons, jump packs and heads that enable Eldar players to convert ten plastic Eldar Guardians into Corsairs, and is available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 26th April.[/quote]

[IMG]http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Images/Product/DefaultFW/large/Corspaint1.jpg


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sold ! to the man who has far too much of this stuff to be considered healthy....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want a wraith seer and see myself ordering one as soon as they are available. I just received my Lynx in the mail yesterday, while I was sick and passed out in bed. Now I am feeling better, time to play!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you will have to mail me a photo of the lynx before you paint it, i was gonna order one until i saw all the rest of the eldar stuff so now im torn, thinking i might order the lynx and a wraithseer, the corsairs are not high on my list to own but i might get some for the site, but eldar isnt a good seller at the best of times so i might test the water.
Its annoying i started collecting FW orks as i thought they were great and the new GW plastics really sparked my interest, just as that happens they start doing WH forge starting with Empire (my fantasy army) and now FW Eldar out of the blue, so thats three drains on my time and money, and to make it worse one of them is my dream (phantom) which i swore i would never buy a titan until FW did the phantom!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lance rifles?

And I love those Jump Packs.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Those look very similar to the old Dark Eldar models...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Those look very similar to the old Dark Eldar models...


I want some of whatever you're smoking, because frankly they look nothing alike... :laugh:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Sethis said:


> I want some of whatever you're smoking, because frankly they look nothing alike... :laugh:


Obscura.

http://www.ninjabread.co.uk/photos/doubles-greenstealers.jpg

look at the helmets


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really getting the similarities here.

Back on topic I can hear a sound that has become familiar to me recently. What is it? It is the sound of more of my money falling down the drain on FW profits. Kudos to the design team.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty neat kits.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like those corsairs! Love the paint scheme too. This has got me thinking I might finally start an Eldar army after I finish painting all my Space Wolves. Some of this new FW stuff is so cool!


----------

